# Mercury 175 Verado cowling release?



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm looking at a boat that has a 2006 Verado 175 and I can't figure out how to get the engine cowling off. I saw a lever on the back that had the words unlock with a down arrow but that's it. Anyone know how to remove it?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Either pull or push the lever. Once released, lift the cowl to about 30 to 45 degrees and push forward and it should release the front.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

and be careful,, you will break the cowling latch,,,:usaflag


----------



## livwyr (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any good or bad things to say about this motor? I hear that the Verado is powerful and fuel efficient,,,,is there any truth to this?


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

We have twin 250's and get about 1.7mpg at 35 knots in a 30' center console....alot better than our 2 strokes at 1.3mpg, the quietness of these motors is a huge plus in my opinion


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I know Glen that owns this site.



http://www.veradoclub.com/smf/


----------

